# What IS THIS!



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

How do I get rid of it.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

looks like hair algae to me, your snails and CUC doesnt eat it?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought hair algae was the thicker, green stuff that looks like grass.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ScoobyDoo said:


> I thought hair algae was the thicker, green stuff that looks like grass.


no thats why its called hair algae, it looks like green hair..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a type of diatomaceous "algae". Just part of the evolution of a system. Not pleasing to the eye but you can brush it off w/a toothbrush.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I was going to head to the LFS to get a lawnmower benny or w/e, and some snails. Good enough? or should I get a shrimp to


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They won't eat it as diatoms "don't taste good"...LOL!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

what the heck, so what do I do. I did a water change, I left lights off. I cant be scrubbing this stuff everyday.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately there isn't much anyone can do...it's just part of the systems "evolution". 

Reading your build thread, I assume that the double light fixture you have is all on/off. 

Just have the photo period to 2hrs/day to start with and just watch it's regrowth. Increase by 1hr/day until you get a "manageable" regrowth. 

Just be patient


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

wtac said:


> Unfortunately there isn't much anyone can do...it's just part of the systems "evolution".
> 
> Reading your build thread, I assume that the double light fixture you have is all on/off.
> 
> ...


can you explain that a better for me (im a bit slow lol)

ie> whats the photo period
and what do u mean by watch its regrowth.
aer you sayin lights off, until it all dies. then see how fast it grows with the amount of light (hrs)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry, the tech-geek in me and it's the day w/the wife (looks over shoulder) and she's cooking in the kitchen at the moment so I have a bad habit of rushing in the post...LOL!

Photoperiod refers to the length of time that the lights are on...so start with the lights on for 2hrs/day as the diatoms shouldn't regrow/grow back _that_ fast...hopefully. If so, scrub the rocks and black out (lights off) for a few days.

Then start w/2hrs/day and increase by 1hr/day and all the while, keep an eye on any "algae" growth. Once you notice some growth, cut back an hour and just observe. You may want to scrub just see how quickly it regrows as we'll go from there.

Hope I was a bit more clearer on the "method of my madness"


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

so if i scrub it all off its going into my water, and im hoping the flow picks it up and sends it throw my over flow? wont it just reattatch somewhere else. its coming off my rock and my sand surface.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, but brown/gold diatoms are generally the first nuscience growth in any SW system. Since it's a FOWLR system, there won't be any coral to compete for "light energy". This is where you are at this point, assuming that you have the lights on for 6+hrs/day.

Now, manually limiting/controlling how long the lights are on will help not only in controlling it, but to keep the set-up visually appealing with minimal growth patches and keep your work to a minimum. Gold/brown diatoms will eventually phase itself out.


----------

